# Newest members of the flock



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

My newest memebers to the flock i picked up today


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You are one lucky lady


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

wow they are gorgeous!! Congrats


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful tiels


----------



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks it was so hard to choose he had so many for sale took me ages to pick these guys out pair one is the normal gray male with the pastel face lutino and pair 2 is whiteface cinnamon pied hen with white face gray male.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Im pretty sure the whiteface cinnamon pied is a male, I cant see any tail bars, the feathers look solid. Of course you have the bird in front of you so your better able to tell for sure, if any of the cinnamon tail feathers are solid without barring that bird is a male.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

oh they are gorjus


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Awe so sweet!


----------



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh well i was going off what the guy said he said he wasnt 100% sure but thought she was a she but if not it dosent matter to much i will just have to get another hen for the white faced grey and one for him/her what ever it turns out to be i will have to have a look tommorow to see if i can see any bars :blush:


----------



## Pumpkin (Apr 26, 2012)

They all look beautiful. Did you get them from a breeder? Regards.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful cockatiels,I love the coloring on the white face gray male,they are all gorgeous.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What beautiful birds, congrats!


----------



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah i did they were all colany breeding. He had so many differant birds.


*edit* looks like i will be getting 2 more on the 16th as it turns out the white face cinnamon pied hen is a he not a she so will be getting 2 more hens one for the white face grey and one for the cinnamon (thats my excuse and im sticking by it lol)


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL - sounds like a grand *excuse*. Beautiful birds!


----------



## gonebirdy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep thats for sure will be getting the two new hens sunday so will post pics when they arrive


----------

